# My new Francinio Machine.



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

After many years of using a Gaggia Classic I have upgraded to this machine. Saw it advertised locally and paid £375. I'm pretty ignorant of these things so I don't know what model this is. But it is producing superb coffee and the steam is brilliant. The grinder is quite old, I brought it from a coffee shop that was closing down, paid £35 for it.


----------



## Anton Hereford (Sep 13, 2020)

I think this is a Fracino Bambino. I hope so as I am collecting and identical one on Friday!


----------



## maninblack1979 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Anton. This machine is superb. It really is a huge upgrade from The Gaggia and so easy to use. Let me know how you get on with it.


----------



## Anton Hereford (Sep 13, 2020)

Will do. It's my first foray into one of these machines. I had a huge look around at reviews on the forum and machines from between a £200 Punt all the way to £600, which still isn't that pricey. Decided on single group rather than twin due to running costs, tank fed, parts and repairs were easy, all reviews seem to rate them as a good solid machine, And if the monkey presses a button then coffee comes out, thus it fitted the bill. I found one on flea bay for £300, but I haggled it from 365 as it's definitely a buyers market at the moment based on a number of machines on sale and offers that people might make. It has had a minor service of seals etc....Might be a punt, but I'll know tomorrow on collection. Seen a video, and it was holding its pressure fine.

good to here about the steamer, my daughter will be happy for her lattes!

the Gaggia Classic wasn't large enough, apologies if that seems materialistic, thus the Fracino fitted the space better, so good to here you rate it as a better machine. If I'm buying a machine I at lest want someone to see it!

currently hunting for a grinder. There is a Pavoni Astro for sale that they are open to a haggle. I think I could nab it for 100, and have seen some Mazzers, one at 115, but just wasn't convinced when someone says it's like new and I can see scratches on the front. Another minefield! Probably going with catering style, simply because I have the space, and I am not at the level some of these forum members are when trying to refine that coffee flavour! Coffee comes in three types, good, average, wtf.... I apologise to all coffee members for degrading your hobby to my simplistic level!

I'll let you know how I fare!


----------



## Anton Hereford (Sep 13, 2020)

Machine all in for quick test and used some pre-ground I had kicking about and very very happy with theBambino. More than good enough cup considering a total lack of effort my side has far. Steamer, thanks to children, easily did a pint of milk. Surprised how quick heat up was. Grinder coming end of week, found a tidy Wega 6.4 which should hopefully meet my needs for the moment. All in I spent £400 for the lot.


----------

